# Painting parking sensors...



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Whats the safest way to paint parking sensors? 
should i be sanding the end sensor surface prior to paint or not? is it possible to put to many layers on thus effecting performance ?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Are they already painted mate or new ones.
You just need to be careful how much paint you apply to these, as there a perimeter sensor, so if to much paint is applied the less they will sense. We just apply one coat of base and one coat of clear to any new ones we do at work. Or if there original ones from the car we flat them back normally to baremetal apply a light coat of primer then paint.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Its a new replacement one Andy. Made from plastic not metal.

so was planning...

1/ panel wipe
2/ key with 1200 wet n dry
3/ panel wipe
4/ primer
5/ colour
6/ clear

????


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Easier to use grey scotchbrite mate,i always flick some adhesion promoter too for good measure


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

As above mate.
Grey scotch
Degrease and clean
Plastic prime
No for any high build primer, just apply base over plastic primer, lava grey over black should cover in a couple of coats, then apply your clear coat. :thumb:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Andyb0127 said:


> lava grey over black should cover in a couple of coats


over black ?


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

where will i get grey scotch pads tomorrow ? i dont see them listed on Halfords site


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes mate with silvery type colours black is easier to cover as the black absorbs the colour whereas grey/white/light coloured primers reflect it so it takes more to cover ? 
Wish red did the same lol


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

If you are struggling to get scotchbrite mate dont sweat it,some wet n dry will be fine just a little fiddly.google a local paint factors in your area there may be one local drpending where you are mate ?


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Scoobycarl said:


> Yes mate with silvery type colours black is easier to cover as the black absorbs the colour whereas grey/white/light coloured primers reflect it so it takes more to cover ?
> Wish red did the same lol


Cheers Carl :thumb:


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

No worries mate


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

took advantage of the decent weather today painted and fitted...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=348112&page=18


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks good job well done. :thumb:


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Grand job mate


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Cheers lads. A lot of faffing for such a small job .. But it's all in the detail lol!!


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Looking good mate.

Sutty.


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

Andyb0127 said:


> Are they already painted mate or new ones.
> You just need to be careful how much paint you apply to these, as there a perimeter sensor, so if to much paint is applied the less they will sense. We just apply one coat of base and one coat of clear to any new ones we do at work. Or if there original ones from the car we flat them back normally to baremetal apply a light coat of primer then paint.


Sorry to revive and old thread - how much should I expect to pay for painting a single sensor that is factory primed? (Audi ice silver is the color to apply) Many thanks!


----------

